# Laceration Repair Documentation



## AprilSueMadison (Oct 23, 2012)

I've read all the documentation I can find in regards to what I should find in the medical record of a patient who has had an intermediate or complex repair.

For example, http://www.supercoder.com/coding-ne...de-to-match-reimbursement-to-the-work-article

The definitions I find there, are the definitions I find in my CPT book, and in every other article.  However, I'm finding that in some cases my doctors documentation is lacking and I need to get this under control.  I have one provider who is fabulous, another who uses the same general line each time, and a third who barely documents a thing.

Can I just put together training for the doctors based on these definitions?  Are there other things in laceration coding that I'm looking for when making the determination about what repair code to choose?  Thanks


----------

